# Help? need a roofer



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

just bought a new (old) place and need some help with some maintenance/roof,

Do you guys have any recommendations or refferals?

Here's a list of things I'll need the roofer or handyman (?)to do:

1) moss removal - ( i think i can do this myself, if i don't roll down the roof)
2) extend the waterspout/drain
3) gutter clean
4) add silicon to the skylight
5) add plastic seals to the railing screws on the sundeck (as recommended by the house inspector)

any recommendations would be apperciated =)

thank-you

Raymond


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

So you bought a house in the neighbourhood 



rwong2k10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> just bought a new (old) place and need some help with some maintenance/roof,
> 
> ...


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks that's really good information,

as for the skylight, acutally it doesn't need replacing, but the home inspector mentiond that it's 'gaurded' for one direction eg. water flowing downwards but it's not gaurded for wind blowing rain up the other way,

not too sure if that makes sense, so he mentioned if you silicon and seal it, that it would be better.

as for the fence/railing, how do i unscrew the thing and keep it from falling? it's flushed to the sundeck now, if i remove the screws, i think it'll fall down (from the 2nd floor)
or can i unscrew a few, silicon it and screw it back then unscrew another few?

I'll give those other things a try, thanks for the tips!

Raymond


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Guess if you take all the screws off at the same time, it will come down 

Take the screw of one at a time. Squeeze silicon through anchor plate hole.

If you want to be really really safe. Loosen the plate, one plate at a time, lift and put some silicon under the plate as well as all the screw holes and you will never get water into the wood.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If you're looking for a roofer, we used Also Roofing (Ales Novak). We have a very, um, unique roof situation (2 degree slope, multiple HUGE custom skylights 4x8 feet, wanted extra insulation) and they did a really nice job with the re-roofing and skylight work. We requested additional sealing at the seams and they did that with material more often used for commercial buildings (the silver stuff).

Our place is actually the low slope case study on their site.
Residential roofing jobs and references - Also Roofing Corp.

They are BBB accredited as well. Ales spent a lot of time with us talking over what we wanted when we were getting the quote, no hard sell, very patient and informative. I kicked the Penfolds guy out of the house when he gave us his quote; he was a pressure-selling asshole, and I would never ever touch their company again.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,

My name is Jason and I work for Rainforest Deck and Rail : Railings, Sundeck covers, Vinyl & FiberGlass Water Proofing - Coquitlam, Port Coquitlam,Port Moody,Vancouver,Richmond,Burnaby,North Vancouver,Pitt Meadows,Maple Ridge,Langley. Im assuming it is a aluminum railing.I would suggest going to a hardware store and buying brand new stainless steel screws for your railing as well as a 1/8" thickness rubber membrane and exterior silicone. First unscrew all deck mounted screws, but leave the ones attached to the wall. Then prop the railing up on say bricks, making sure the railing is well supported. Clean out all old silicone and debris from the holes. A vacuum or equivalent will work well. Then cut pieces of rubber membrane to fit the foot print of the deck bracket of the railing. Then add a dab of silicone to each hole, then top with the rubber membrane. Then take the railing off the bricks and set it into place. Then when ready to screw down the railing dip each new stainless steel screw into the end of the silicone tube to cover it with silicone before you re-install the screw. And don't forget to clean up any extra silicone that squeezed out. Because after a few winters the silicone might discolor. I hope this info is useful.

Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you.......


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

PM you.... i'm a roofer


----------

